# Sac player looking for Sac Group



## Melarn (Aug 16, 2007)

Mature, experienced (20ish years) D&D player looking for a regular gaming group - since my crew up and moved back to LA!  Looking for fun, stable people to have a good time and tell a good story.

Reply and let me know!


----------



## Slink RatBane (Aug 21, 2007)

Santa Ana college? If yes, what days do you play and what system?


----------



## Melarn (Aug 21, 2007)

Sac as in Sacramento.  Sorry!


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Sep 7, 2007)

We've got an experienced group that plays on the weekend here is Sac (usually Sundays, but we are playing on Saturday 9/8/07). I'm located just off of Hwy 50 and Watt Ave.

We are currently about to start up Chpt 3 in War of the Burning Sky.  PCs are all Gesalts (sp??).  I will email PC creation rules if you are interested.

My email is:

jameswco at yahoo . com

Later,

AoA


----------



## pfckennedypat (Sep 18, 2007)

with the mention of Santa Ana College... im in that area. dont mean to highjack, but do you have a group yet in OC?


----------

